# Eure Erfahrung mit Bykski GPU Cooler



## Averdan (8. August 2018)

Hallo,

Will mir schon seit längerem gerne eine Vega 64 oder 56 zulegen. Leider gibt es aber zu den Custom Varianten (ausser der ASUS Strix) keine Waterblocks von ekwb/watercool usw. und die originalen AMD Vegas gibt es eigentlich nur noch gebraucht (oder vollkommen überteuert).
Den einzigen denn ich sonst noch gefunden habe kommt von Bykski und wäre für die Saphire Nitro +. 

Hat jemand bereits Erfahrung mit der Firma und wenn ja, über welchen online store habt ihr die bestellt (wegen Garantie Anspruch und so weiter).

Habe diesen* GPU Cooler von Bykski* ins Auge gefasst.

Danke schon mal für eure Infos/Hilfe.


----------



## jhnbrg (8. August 2018)

Hallo.

Anscheinend sind die GPU Kühler von Bykski sehr hochwertig wie z.B von Barrow. Ich habe mir einen Kühler von Bykski für meine GTX1080 von KFA2  bestellt und erwarte diesen kommende Woche.

Bestellt habe ich allerdings hier: 

ezmodding.com.

 Ist ein Händler aus Deutschland, der die Waren in China kauft und bei uns verkauft. Somit entfallen Versandkosten aus China und die Zoll-Gebühren. 

Dein Kühler ist bei ihnen nicht vorrätig, aber frag einfach mal nach, ob sie den Kühler für dich aus China mitbestellen.


----------



## Muxxer (9. August 2018)

[Sammelthread] WaKü-Teile aus Fernost bestellen
der bundymania da kannst fragen hat schon sehr viel getestet aus fern ost 

mfg


----------



## Cleriker (9. August 2018)

Sieht schon irgendwie stark nach EK aus. Das allgemeine Design, vor allem aber das kleine hoch glänzende, runde Logo.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. August 2018)

Bykski =! EKWB

@Averdan

Der Luxx Thread als ausführliche Infoquelle wurde ja schon gepostet und bundy wird dir die gute Verarbeitung bestätigen.

Hier noch ein Unboxing:

YouTube

Würde auch erstmal bei ezmodding im Inland wegem dem Kühler anfragen. Habe zwar auch schon mehrmals Wakü-Komponenten, die nur in Ferost angeboten werden, über Aliexpress und taobao bezogen. Aber je mehr Unterstützung sie erhalten, desto breiter wird auf ezmodding das angebotene Sortiment.


----------



## derTino (9. August 2018)

Ich habe einen Bykski drauf und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Wirklich gut verarbeitet das Teil. Kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen.


----------



## hl3pls (10. August 2018)

Anscheinend soll es Probleme mit der original Backplate geben und eine bykski version ist auch nicht dabei. Zumindest für die 1080 ti amp xtreme. Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Pladdaah (10. August 2018)

beim Versand kanns dann hald mal n monat oder im schlimsten Fall 4 Monate+ (in meinem Fall mal blöd gelaufen) gehen


----------



## derTino (10. August 2018)

Pladdaah schrieb:


> beim Versand kanns dann hald mal n monat oder im schlimsten Fall 4 Monate+ (in meinem Fall mal blöd gelaufen) gehen



DHL Express regelt das


----------



## Averdan (11. August 2018)

Erstmal danke für eure ganzen Antworten. 
 ja schade, dass sie den Kühler nicht bei ezmodding anbieten. ich schau mal ob ich diesen Weg gehe oder noch warte bis die Asus Strix etwas günstiger wird. Bykski hat auf jedenfall ein paar interesante Produkte.


----------



## Nenharma (13. August 2018)

Hatte einen bykski auf meiner R9 390X und der war top verarbeitet und leistet was er soll, also Karte blieb kühl, selbst der Hawaii-Hitzkopf!

Zum kauf deiner VEGA, die Air-Boost Modelle von MSI(ich glaube) sind wohl Referenz, die neuen Karten von ASRock wohl auch, musste halt ein bisschen lesen


----------



## Pladdaah (13. August 2018)

Nenharma schrieb:


> Hatte einen bykski auf meiner R9 390X und der war top verarbeitet und leistet was er soll, also Karte blieb kühl, selbst der Hawaii-Hitzkopf!
> 
> Zum kauf deiner VEGA, die Air-Boost Modelle von MSI(ich glaube) sind wohl Referenz, die neuen Karten von ASRock wohl auch, musste halt ein bisschen lesen



Bei den meisten Karten gibts zusätzlich  ja auch noch ein Bild vom PCB auf der EK-Seite:  CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## jhnbrg (23. August 2018)

Hallo.

Inzwischen habe ich meinen Kühler bekommen, eingebaut und ausgiebig getestet. Das Ergebnis: ich bin begeistert. Verarbeitungsqualität ist einwandfrei. Der Kühler ist massiv und ziemlich schwer. Die Montage des Blocks ist einfach. Die Schrauben könnten etwas größer und länger sein. Montage der originalen Backplate nicht mehr möglich. Abhilfe dazu: eine universale bei coldzero.eu kaufen (kostet 41€ inkl Versand) oder selber eine anfertigen. 

Bei max Last (2015MHz, 99% Auslastung, Wasser-Temp von 44°C) liegt Temperatur der Karte bei max 54°C. Mit dem Original-Luftkühler war ich bei 85-90°C und einer Lautstärke wie beim Düsen-Jet.

Ein Paar Worte zum Kauf/Bestellung über ezmodding.com:

Lieferzeit lag bei 4 Wochen. Der Kontakt zum Verkäufer war stets nett und schnell. Negativ war die Tatsache, dass die Verpackung geöffnet ankam. Der Grund: die im Lieferumfang abgebildeten Fittings wurden von ezmodding entfernt (dies wurde schon vor der Bestellung angekündigt). Durch Entfernen der Fittings kamen 2 kleine Kratzer zustande. Stört mich aber nicht weiter. RGB-LED-Leiste wurde nicht entfernt. Da ich keinen Wert auf bling-bling lege, habe ich die Leiste selbst entfernt.

*Nachtrag. Verpackung wurde zum prüfen auf Transportschäden von ezmodding geöffnet. Fittings wurden seitens Händler aus China entfernt. Sorry für die falsche Info!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegoK (23. August 2018)

Danke für das positive Feedback.

Was ich aber noch anmerken möchte:
Die Verpackung wurde nicht geöffnet um Fittinge zu entfernen ( Die Kühler werden von Bykski bereits ohne Fittinge an uns geliefert) sondern wir öffnen jeden Kühler vor dem Versand um ihn auf Transportschäden zu prüfen die auf der Reise von China zu uns entstanden sein könnten.


Wir  bauen grade unser Vorbestellsystem um, demnächst sind dann auch deutlich mehr Kühler/andere Produkte die wir aktuell nicht auf Lager haben vorbestellbar.

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## jhnbrg (23. August 2018)

RegoK schrieb:


> Die Verpackung wurde nicht geöffnet um Fittinge zu entfernen ( Die Kühler werden von Bykski bereits ohne Fittinge an uns geliefert) sondern wir öffnen jeden Kühler vor dem Versand um ihn auf Transportschäden zu prüfen die auf der Reise von China zu uns entstanden sein könnten.



Ok, dann sorry für die Verbreitung falscher Infos!


----------



## Basti1988 (4. September 2018)

Also für meine Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ passt der Block perfekt drauf und kann mit der original Backplate montiert werden.

https://preview.ibb.co/iuYDKe/IMG_20180903_224410.jpg


----------



## Averdan (4. September 2018)

RegoK schrieb:


> Danke für das positive Feedback.
> Wir  bauen grade unser Vorbestellsystem um, demnächst sind dann auch deutlich mehr Kühler/andere Produkte die wir aktuell nicht auf Lager haben vorbestellbar.
> Gruß, Daniel



Habe mittlerweile eine Asus Strix Vega 64 erstanden... das Ding wird  richtig zum Düsenjet unter Last. War das schon gar nicht mehr gewohnt da  meine R390 immer schön leise im Wasserkreislauf mitgeschwommen ist.  Zuerst dachte ich noch "ah geh, Wasserkühlung brauche ich nicht mehr".  Aber nach 1h zocken mit Luftkühlung auf der Karte....  
Brauche  doch wieder einen Kühler. Ich werde ezmodding mal schreiben wegen den  Abmessungen von dem bykski cooler für die Strix Vega 64.  Wollte mir  original einen neues Gehäuse kaufen (lian li pc-o11dx dynamic lacht mich  an) aber die Karte scheint mit nem EKWB Kühler über 155m breit zu  werden.

@Regok: Kann ich durch deine Antwort davon ausgehen, dass du bei ezmodding arbeitest???  Wenn ja, könntest du in Erfahrung bringen welche Abmessungen der Kühler von Bykski für die Asus Rog Strix Vega 64 hat und ob man die originale Backplate nutzen kann?


----------

